# TRaynor YGL-3a good candidiate for a Plexi mod?



## gerald guerrero (Oct 3, 2006)

I have two Traynors. One YSR-1 and one Ygl-3a. I am going to have one moded to Pexi, and have been thinking about modding the Ygl-3a because of the 100 massive iron and more power in the beast compared to the Ysr-1. Also, the Ysr-1 sounds very good stock.Are the Ygl-3a'sgood candidates for the mods?


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Hi Gerald!

I would keep the YGL3 stock. You see, it's really Pete Traynor's version of a Fender BF Twin! The reverb circuit is a little different and some of the versions need some part value changes with the vol/tone controls but essentially the amp is a great honkin' loud Twin. 

Since I happen to like the sound of a Twin... :bow: 

Now, the YSR1 is not really all that unique by itself so it would make sense to use it for the Plexi platform. Also, many players have preferred the tone of 50 watt early Marshalls over 100 watts. It's not obvious at first 'cuz the only real wiring difference is 4 output tubes instead of 2 but what happens is that a 50 watter can be cranked up higher in most situations than the more powerful 100 watter. All Marshalls sound best when cranked up, with no master volume.

If you can coax some sound clips outta Davetcan with his unit you'll hear what I mean.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Just do it. Cranked or clean with OD pedals it's now my #1 amp. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## gerald guerrero (Oct 3, 2006)

Wild Bill said:


> Hi Gerald!
> 
> I would keep the YGL3 stock. You see, it's really Pete Traynor's version of a Fender BF Twin! The reverb circuit is a little different and some of the versions need some part value changes with the vol/tone controls but essentially the amp is a great honkin' loud Twin.
> 
> ...


Yes, I heard the twin on steroids comparison, but the YGl-3a doesnt have that shimmery chimey clean Fender sound. Maybe i need Jensens instead of Celestions in a mArshall cab? Yes, or perhaps volume /tone value changes. Thank you. EDIT_Just played the YGL-3a over a 2X15 EV Force cabinet and its a beautiful amp ok. The lows are Fender but not the  highs. Im going to check into the tone/volume pot mods.


----------



## gerald guerrero (Oct 3, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Just do it. Cranked or clean with OD pedals it's now my #1 amp. :food-smiley-004:


Sound Clips Sound Clips Sound CDrool lips!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey Bill, I meant to ask if it's OK to jumper the channels on this thing?

Gerald, the problem I have in recording this is the volume. To get that great crunch it's got to be pretty (well very) loud and my recording set up is upstairs. I could try attenuating it but as good as it sounds attenuated it just sounds way better cranked. I'll play around this weekend and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Hey Bill, I meant to ask if it's OK to jumper the channels on this thing?



No problem! Both channels are in phase to each other so go right ahead.evilGuitar:


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Well a few months later I decided to try and record something on my digital camera and here it is. Terrible picture quality, and playing, but it's the YSR-1 with a bit of help from a Reezafratzitz. Sounds much better in person. I'm playing it through a 1 x 12 cab with a Scumback speaker in it. Pickups are Wolfetone Greywolfes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YNjJJWgWak


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

That YouTube clip was delicious, Dave. Wish you weren't so far from me. It would be a pleasure to get together to play some slow burnin' blues.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Gunny said:


> That YouTube clip was delicious, Dave. Wish you weren't so far from me. It would be a pleasure to get together to play some slow burnin' blues.


Thanks very much Gunny.:food-smiley-004: I think of myself as a hack but I do loves me some slow blues.


----------



## guitarcentral (Oct 3, 2006)

*Rewired YBA1 to 50watt Plexi*

I recently rewired my YBA-1 to 50 watt Plexi, (1973 schem. actually) and running through a 2-12 cab with V30 and G12h30....Unbelievable....if you can get your hands on a bassmaster....you won't be disappointed :food-smiley-004:

Justin


----------



## guitarzan (Feb 22, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Well a few months later I decided to try and record something on my digital camera and here it is. Terrible picture quality, and playing, but it's the YSR-1 with a bit of help from a Reezafratzitz. Sounds much better in person. I'm playing it through a 1 x 12 cab with a Scumback speaker in it. Pickups are Wolfetone Greywolfes.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YNjJJWgWak


Dave that is sweet!
what mods were done to the YSR1?
i have an old one as well and i want to get it up to par.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Dave,

I love that tone, great playing as well. Where do you get the Wolftones, I've heard you talk about them, but I've never run accross them.

Andy


----------

